
MPs call for jail sentences in data breach cases - strawberryshake
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3313856/mps-call-for-jail-sentences-in-data-breach-cases/?cmpid=sbycombinatoranguyen
======
nickolai
From reading the title I thought it would be jail sentence for the blatantly
incompetent people in charge of security.

800k user accounts stolen ? If negligence is proven, C-level guy goes to jail.
Would definitely put some selective pressure into the system.

